# I have a question about Shelter in Place.



## CeeCee (May 27, 2020)

Fresno has just opened and is in phase 2.5. Even though we just had 4 more deaths yesterday.

Anyway, restaurants, non essential stores, hair salons, casinos, etc are now open although with limits...such as masks and still the 6 ft distancing and a few other things.

What I can’t find info on is ...Can I now go to my daughters house in Monterey County or for that matter anybody else’s house here in Fresno.

This whole time Ive been alone in my house and have only gone out once a week to the store.

I’d love to go see my daughter and grandsons but I don’t think I’m ready to go to a hair salon yet although I need to I’m going to wait to see what this phase 2.5 does in way of cases and deaths here.


----------



## RadishRose (May 27, 2020)

Cee Cee, I guess, if you all use the same guidlines as for any other place outside the home, it might be ok- 6 feet apart, masks, etc. Not sure.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 27, 2020)

Unless California has specific rules about traveling, It seems to me that you should be fine to make the trip to your daughter’s house , @CeeCee .  
You will be in the car and by yourself on the road, so the only place you would be stopping is at a gas station if you needed fuel, and all of the gas stations are open. 
If you have a mask along , then you can wear it if you have to stop at a gas station (if they are even requiring that... they aren’t requiring them here in Alabama), and I think that it is a very good idea for you to go and spend time with your daughter and family, and I am positive that she will be ecstatic to see you after all of this shelter-at-home business for the last few months. 
Saying a prayer for you to have a safe trip and a wonderful visit with your daughter !


----------



## CeeCee (May 27, 2020)

I fill up on gas before I leave so I never have to stop for anything ...I go til I get there.

i have a bunch of rescheduled drs appts this week and next...ugh, but will probably go after that.
theyll have new puppy by then and it’s about 25-30 degrees cooler on the coast in the summer.


----------



## CeeCee (May 27, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Cee Cee, I guess, if you all use the same guidlines as for any other place outside the home, it might be ok- 6 feet apart, masks, etc. Not sure.



I'm just wondering about being in their house...I  didn’t  isolate with them...that’s what I’m not getting.


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2020)

I have to wonder about that 6 ft. rule in hair salons!?


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2020)

CeeCee said:


> I'm just wondering about being in their house...I  didn’t  isolate with them...that’s what I’m not getting.


Then it depends on how cautiously they've isolated themselves and how comfortable all of you are with taking some risk.  

So far, DH & I are seeing our kids, but only outside and from a few feet apart. They are being very, very cautious about contact, as are we. We live less than 20 minutes away though. You're probably closer to a 2 hour drive, right? That's a different story.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 27, 2020)

In New York state your personal life is your personal business and you are asked to use your own judgment with family and friends.

I would still use social distancing and avoid close contact.


----------



## Don M. (May 27, 2020)

Since this virus became an issue, we have limited our visits with the kids/grandkids, to perhaps just one or two visits a month.  All of us are practicing the suggestions of avoiding crowds, and wearing masks, etc., and none have had any symptoms, but we are still a bit cautious....no hugs, etc.  Isolation from any groups of the general public is a good idea, but family relations are still important to us.


----------



## CeeCee (May 27, 2020)

Yes, Ive talked to my daughter and she says I’d have to be willing to take that risk...and going there is risky for me.
They are both dentists and have been doing emergency work only until now....they are going back to work next week.
oldest grandson is 21 and he’s been all over ...says just surfing but who knows...he’s a rebel, lol.

Daughter is very cautious and wipes everything in house etc but her job and the boys are a risk I’m not going to take.

Not after how carefully I’ve isolated these last few months.

I wouldn’t be a risk to them but they would be to me....too bad...haven’t seen them since Christmas


----------



## RadishRose (May 27, 2020)

CeeCee said:


> I'm just wondering about being in their house...I  didn’t  isolate with them...that’s what I’m not getting.


I know what you mean. You'd have to remove your mask at some point!

Info is so confusing- last I heard, you don't need to wipe down your groceries. The virus can't go through skin; only through eyes, nose and mouth. Gloves are not necessary. JUST DON'T TOUCH YOUR FACE until your hands are washed for 20 seconds.

So maybe you should bring one of these-







https://www.co.fresno.ca.us/departments/public-health/covid-19

*For additional information, please call the Fresno County COVID-19 information line at (559) 600-INFO Monday - Friday from 8:00AM-5:00PM. *


----------



## CeeCee (May 27, 2020)

Well Ive learned my lesson this time, in fact I think there was a thread on here about what you would stock up on if there’s a next pandemic...

my answer is nothing....I’m just not going to isolate alone again...it’s torturous


----------



## Marie5656 (May 27, 2020)

*Here in NY the guidelines are gatherings of 10 or less. With proper distancing.  Just had a couple friends over today to help me with a couple tasks around the house.  I sat outside while they were working, and then we sat outside on my deck for a short visit.*


----------



## jujube (May 27, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I know what you mean. You'd have to remove your mask at some point!
> 
> Info is so confusing- last I heard, you don't need to wipe down your groceries. The virus can't go through skin; only through eyes, nose and mouth. Gloves are not necessary. *JUST DON'T TOUCH YOUR FACE *until your hands are washed for 20 seconds.
> 
> ...



I'm going to be really pissed if, after all the stupid and dangerous things I've done, I die because I TOUCHED MY FACE......


----------



## CeeCee (May 27, 2020)

I haven’t had anyone in my house or car since this all started.  Even though Fresno has opened up some I’m not running to get my overly long grey hair cut and colored...

I do have to get a smog check on my car this year for my new license plate tag....how does that work?

will someone be sitting in my car?,,hope theyre following all guidelines...

Friday I have an opthamologist appt...that’s scary...all those machines on my eyes and dr so close to my face...


----------



## CeeCee (May 27, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *Here in NY the guidelines are gatherings of 10 or less. With proper distancing.  Just had a couple friends over today to help me with a couple tasks around the house.  I sat outside while they were working, and they we sat outside on my deck for a short visit.*



i did have someone once a month cleaning my house for a deep clean but havent since.

She did say she could come last month but I cancelled.

I may let her come in a few weeks...and I’ll keep my distance.


----------



## asp3 (May 27, 2020)

I think the bottom line is that you and your family have to do what's right for you.  I don't know if Monterey county is in the group of bay area counties that have been unified in their restrictions.  I would check that first.

Since it sounds like you are risking more being around them than visa versa I would think if you got together with them outdoors, all were masked and stayed upwind and more than six feet from them your risks would be reduced to the minimum.

Bring your own food, beverages, utensils, etc...  You can probably share things with them since you're a low risk to them but I'd share things in containers they could keep for a while.


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2020)

CeeCee, I had an opthamologist appointment last month, which I cancelled for that reason. I was surprised they were actually open.  I'd only go if I had some dire emergency, which thankfully is not the case.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 27, 2020)

CeeCee said:


> I haven’t had anyone in my house or car since this all started.  Even though Fresno has opened up some I’m not running to get my overly long grey hair cut and colored...
> 
> I do have to get a smog check on my car this year for my new license plate tag....how does that work?
> 
> ...


I cut my hair myself, I took off about 5 inches==it was real long!  I bet there are youtube videos on how to do it yourself if you're into that sort of thing.  I just couldn't stand mine any more and at the time we were on total lockdown.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (May 27, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I have to wonder about that 6 ft. rule in hair salons!?


Duh, your hair has to be over 6ft long to get a haircut.........then they can only trim it to 6ft.  Gee, everyone knows this........lol


----------



## Manatee (May 27, 2020)

Took wife to doctor today, your car is the new waiting room.  They come out for you when it is your turn with the doctor.
I stayed in the car the whole time.  She stopped driving about 6 years ago.


----------



## CeeCee (May 28, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I think the bottom line is that you and your family have to do what's right for you.  I don't know if Monterey county is in the group of bay area counties that have been unified in their restrictions.  I would check that first.
> 
> Since it sounds like you are risking more being around them than visa versa I would think if you got together with them outdoors, all were masked and stayed upwind and more than six feet from them your risks would be reduced to the minimum.
> 
> Bring your own food, beverages, utensils, etc...  You can probably share things with them since you're a low risk to them but I'd share things in containers they could keep for a while.



that wouldn’t work....if I went I’d stay for awhile...not worth a day trip and I couldn’t do it in one day either.


----------



## CeeCee (May 28, 2020)

Sunny said:


> CeeCee, I had an opthamologist appointment last month, which I cancelled for that reason. I was surprised they were actually open.  I'd only go if I had some dire emergency, which thankfully is not the case.



I already cancelled once and this is my rescheduled appt.
 if I didn’t have high pressure in my eyes which are controlled with drops I’d cancel again...but I need to have my pressure checked....it’s been too long.

If once I get there and I don’t feel comfortable...I’ll just ask them to check my pressure and reschedule me for another time for all the other tests.


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2020)

I have the same problem, glaucoma in one eye. I do have a rescheduled appointment, which I suppose I'll keep, as there seems to be no end in sight for this virus, and checking the pressure is very important.  Let me know how your appointment goes, CeeCee.


----------

